# Keynote:  Exporting to Power Point?



## themacko (Feb 1, 2003)

I've looked on the Apple site and I see that you can import/export Power Point compatible presentations through Keynote.

I'm wondering if anyone has tried exporting to Power Point and how it works?  As in, do you still have all the features in your presentations?  The reason I am asking is because I tend to do several presentations via Power Point a semester.  It is fine, but if Keynote has more features and they stay intact when you show the presentation through Power Point, I'll definately get the app.


----------



## sschacht (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello, 
i tried an export to powerpoint. In my opinion the export is quite good. You can use it in powerpoint with no problem. But you don't have all the funtion you used in Keynote. For example if you use the cube to change your slides, than in powerpoint your slides will move sidewards not like cube style. 
In fact Keynote tries to replace funtion which powerpoint didn't have so that your presentation is useable.

regards Sigi

(sorry for my bad english)


----------

